

Quantum Light Successfully Teleported - reneherse
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2011/04/15/technology-quantum-teleportation.html

======
alex_h
The article's description of the Schrödinger's cat thought-experiment is one
of the worst I have ever heard. It makes it sound like someone is actually
killing cats in boxes to prove some part of quantum physics.

------
dholowiski
The article doesn't mention, but I assume this allows for faster than light
speed communication? If so this is a huge breakthrough (huge is a huge
understatement)and we can finally test out some time travel paradoxes for
real.

~~~
nolite
No, it doesn't.. that's still currently believed to be impossible

------
WestCoastJustin
Dupe from 3 days ago -- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2449302>

